# Price of simple meals in locals-only places



## ricosadao (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all.
I will be coming up to Egypt soon after a spell in Southeast Asia.
How much for a simple meal?
Kushari, hummus, fuul,kebabs, that kind of thing...
I rarely frequent touristy places...
..and don't worry abt my stomach, it's well acclimatized.

I will be staying in Cairo and points south...Luxor, Aswan.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Fuul House, Mohandessin, Cairo, Egypt | Restaurant Menu | elmenus.com | 39 Iraq Street, Off Shehab Street

An example.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ricosadao said:


> Hi all.
> I will be coming up to Egypt soon after a spell in Southeast Asia.
> How much for a simple meal?
> Kushari, hummus, fuul,kebabs, that kind of thing...
> ...




Sorry I would not know the price of street food but as Goonie pointed out there are menus that you can look at, also try looking at otlob.com 

btw be very careful where you are frequenting as we do really have security issues in Cairo and various towns that are not touristy, many of these incidents are not reported but as a local we are seeing it with photos via facebook... one of the reasons they closed facebook during the revolution was that we have factual evidence that was contradicting what the state announcements.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

One can eat a cheap local meal for about .25 cents from a street vendor...of course, you'll have to discover which ones are safe to eat from. As for personal safety, an experienced traveler should have no problems - just be aware of your surroundings, don't make yourself a target, keep to main streets and tourist areas. The vast majority of people will be helpful if you get into trouble.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Local food for local people.*

I pay 2le for sugar cane juice, 9le for pasta with meat sauce and a sprite, koshary is less than that but depends on the size. Liver (kibda)sandwich, in a small bread roll, varies from 1 to 2le, doubt the 1le one has much meat in it and it's been a while so it may have gone up. Another shop sells them in pitta for 3.50le, but it's bigger and proper Alexandrian liver. These prices are in small shops in Hurghada. GAD sells a falafel sandwich, in small pitta with salad and hummus, for 1.75le, last time I ate one was mid summer so could have gone up.


----------

